# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Is there an  Endnote equivalent for Linux/Ubuntu?

## peithos

Hi,

Just wondering is there an  Endnote equivalent for Linux/Ubuntu?
Any Ubuntu software tools for publishing and managing bibliographies/citations? Thanks.

----------


## anu7df

pybliographer
kbib
sixpack
jabref
bibus

etc etc
List is endless.. Almost..
I use kbib.. Like the interface better.

----------


## peithos

Thanks for that. And apologies - having searched for Endnote in the forums, after posting, I see similar questions have already been addressed.

----------


## thk

I use LyX + BibTeX. Note that OOffice v3 is slated to have advanced bibliography support, much better than Endnote or even BibTeX. That will be cue to switch over. (I will miss LyX, but for collaboration, you really need word compatibility.)

----------


## earlycj5

> (I will miss LyX, but for collaboration, you really need word compatibility.)


Sadly too true.

I prefer Kile myself, but no one else that I collaborate with even knows what LaTeX is.

----------


## in_flu_ence

How about zotero? Seems like a 'lightweight?' alternative? I have really explored the full feature of it yet. Merely used to keep track of all my articles and biblio.

----------


## brunovecchi

I rather not have my bibliogrphy manager embedded with my browser, it seems odd... I personally prefer Jabref (despite being JAVA); pybibliographer works well too.

+1 to the compatibility issue, everyone else seems to be text-format illiterate and wouldn't open any file if it's not a .doc.

----------


## jraab22

I mainly use zotero.  It does get a little sluggish with larger libraries, which I hope improves soon.  The main reason I use it is the ease of grabbing references. 1 click and I have all the information and for many sites the full text and/or pdf both accessible even when offline.  Works very well for my needs.

----------


## xadder

I'd also vote for jabref, as it keeps all info in the Bibtex file, but allows easy keyword search, inclusion of abstracts, links to pdfs and other files. It imports endnote and other formats, and exports I believe to endnote (I haven't any way of testing that). It does a very export to rtf though.

----------


## DrOlaf

I like JabRef as well, and I also use Referencer as a way to organize the ever-increasing mound of pdfs on my computer. 

I did try Zotero, but I just couldn't get used to it.

----------


## JabberWalkie

Well, I have tried zotero, but it has quite a few problems. No duplicate detection for one, for some reason citations can't be put into tables. Things don't convert to word very well at all.

----------


## ugm6hr

Mendeley

----------


## adam.smith

Mendeley has the same limitations note in the post above that Zotero has, though - plus it's free only as in beer - it's not open source. 
For Zotero, patches for both citations in tables and duplicate detection have been submitted and are currently being tested, probably for the 2.1 release.
JabRef and Zotero have slightly different audiences and strenghts - jabref doesn't integrate with Open Office at all, so if that's important to you it's not a choice. Also, many people who use LaTeX use them together because they find gathering citations in Zotero convenient.

----------

